# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Betablokkers en haartuitval

## lisah50

Hallo, Sinds de maand gebruik ik een betablokker voor mijn hartritmestoornissen. Ik gebruik het medicijn Sotanol. 
Het hart houdt zich nu koest :Big Grin:  maar ik heb nu wel veel last van een dunner wordende haardos.
Ben naar de iwnkel gerend voor vitamines tegen haartuitval, echter de meeste vitaminepreparaten bevatten vitamine K, hetgeen ik niet mag hebben.
Wie kan mij advies geven indeze?
Met dank en groet,
Lisa

----------


## Haarconsument

Voor haarverlies bij vrouwen zijn er twee medisch bewezen middelen, te weten: Minoxidil 2% een lotion die bij de apotheek verkrijgbaar is en Low Level Laser, lichttherapie, in Nederland de HairPlus laserkam genoemd. Voor meer info over haarverlies bij vrouwen kunt u ook kijken op www.haarconsument.nl .

Gegroet en beterschap, 
Hans J.Diks, Haarconsument

----------

